# roost pond



## boomhower (Nov 9, 2013)

how can i convert a roosting pond for wood ducks to a daytime pond? woodies coming at post dusk, leaving pre dawn. i need that reversed so i can hunt them! please help


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## labradoodle (Nov 10, 2013)

no real way except to keep them from roosting there one night, then some should fill back in the next morning


----------



## boomhower (Nov 10, 2013)

Would feeding them do any good?


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 10, 2013)

Can't make this stuff up.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 10, 2013)

*Feeding them will get you in trouble with the law.*



boomhower said:


> Would feeding them do any good?


Before you do something like that I would recommend that you read the Federal regs and the state regs.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Have you ever gone in about 30 min after sunrise and hunted it?  Weve go a roost pond we shoot and thats how we do it.  Let all the roosting birds leave then wait on the loafers to get there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2013)

boomhower said:


> Would feeding them do any good?





Sweet potatos . . .


----------



## boomhower (Nov 10, 2013)

Only seen a few come in after sunrise. They're leaving out in droves before sunrise. I just thought about feeding them for awhile to make them stay then waiting the legal time to hunt them after ive stopped feeding. Just curious if that would work. Any other suggestions? Thanks for the input so far. Definitely wanna do it legal


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 10, 2013)

I personally do not think that will work. If you are doing it legal all bait has to be gone 10 days prior to you hunting. If the corn would change thier pattern at all they will more than likely go back to normal routine after 10 days of no food.


----------



## icdedturkes (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Nov 10, 2013)

With woody's on a roost the only way you are going to be able to shoot them is find out where they are going or shoot them after hours (illeagally). Even if you feed them you wont get close enough to shoot them they will spook before leagal shooting time.


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 10, 2013)

What is the pond like? Is it thick flooded grass? Usually they roost in areas that are thick with cover to protect them from predators on land and air. You can always try and thin out the ponds cover but not too much. Add natural vegetation like coon tail, smartweed, or dollar weed. These will help attract ducks to the area to feed. I have a hole that 2000 wood ducks roost in, but it has this vegetation, and I kill mallards, gadwall, teal, wigeon, and other birds after the woodies leave.


----------



## Ol Crooked Toe (Nov 11, 2013)

JamHunts said:


> Can't make this stuff up.



Some interesting discussions for sure. With the wisdom flowing from these threads the last couple days. The ducks are in trouble.


----------



## Mark K (Nov 11, 2013)

To make a roost pond a morning pond add food!! The only way to be legal this year is to start now and not planning on hunting it until some time in December. And yes this works! And yes you can feed all you want, you just can't hunt over the feed until 10 days after it's all gone.


----------



## wray912 (Nov 11, 2013)

Wait for a heavy cloud cover rainy mornin...it will usually hold themon the water until legal shooting time...just be ready ause after the first shot theyre all leavin in a hurry


----------



## icdedturkes (Nov 11, 2013)

wray912 said:


> Wait for a heavy cloud cover rainy mornin...it will usually hold themon the water until legal shooting time...just be ready ause after the first shot theyre all leavin in a hurry



Or the opposite in the evening.. Dark rainy night may encourage a trickle back before shooting light..


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweet potatos . . .



Sure fire thing right there, may even get some big ducks in.

Cheap now, right before Thanksgiving.


----------



## basspro2232 (Nov 11, 2013)

Magically


----------



## boomhower (Nov 15, 2013)

sweet potatoes?  throw them in the water whole or cut them up? never heard of using them 


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## labradoodle (Nov 15, 2013)

boomhower said:


> sweet potatoes?  throw them in the water whole or cut them up? never heard of using them
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_



cut up works best


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2013)

boomhower said:


> sweet potatoes?  throw them in the water whole or cut them up? never heard of using them
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_





They don't eat them,  they preen their feathers with the oil that comes off of the potatos.  Same goes with molasses.


----------



## boomhower (Nov 15, 2013)

thanks for the info everyone. any others suggestions keep em coming!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 16, 2013)

One of the quickest ways to destroy a woodie roost is shoot it in the morning. You might could change it with food but it's a little late.


----------



## boomhower (Nov 17, 2013)

Well I went scouting this eve and no lie at least 200 woodies came in. Man I wish so bad that it would've been morning and they were coming in like that. Gonna go in he a.m. and see if any come in. Really hope I can reverse their pattern. Please keep the suggestions coming! Thanks everyone


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 17, 2013)

I really do not think you'll be able to "reverse their pattern". It's their natural routine. Just sneak in quietly early in the morning when you are going to hunt and shoot them then. Again don't over think this much, just do what you can and kill what you can.


----------



## boomhower (Nov 18, 2013)

Went scouting this morning and all the woodies left and none came in . this sticks. Im gonna lose sleep on this one! Guess I'll just have to try a roost shoot or feed and hunt late late season.


----------



## Ol Crooked Toe (Nov 18, 2013)

I wouldn't lose sleep over it. Jam hunts already told you what to do. Slip in early and real quiet.  Shoot some as they leave. What's the worse that happens? They leave? In which case you're in the same boat still. Shoot em as they leave. But not the first group. And most likely you can go back in a week or so and do it again.


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 18, 2013)

Ol Crooked Toe said:


> I wouldn't lose sleep over it. Jam hunts already told you what to do. Slip in early and real quiet.  Shoot some as they leave. What's the worse that happens? They leave? In which case you're in the same boat still. Shoot em as they leave. But not the first group. And most likely you can go back in a week or so and do it again.



You're my boy blue


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 18, 2013)

Thats why they call it huntin and not killin. I am with jamhunts sneak and shoot and dont over shoot it and you might get another chance or two to shoot. One thing ,dont do this with any food in the water or with in direct sight or 200 yards. good luck . let us know how you do.


----------



## Duckdiver07 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey I'm in the same boat. Our hole is a roost hole, we are just gonna shoot it once a week and hit em when they come out. But We did notice yesterday when we were scouting that about an hour after they left they came back I don't know if that would be the case at your place but wait um out a little while and see, maybe they will do the same thing.


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 18, 2013)

A "roost pond" is used mainly because it provides cover and usually has logs to perch on at night. Woodies do not usually roost on the water. They leave in the morning to feed and may spread out over a large area. Roost ponds can be legally shot on a rainy afternoon. Just don't hammer it. Most good wood duck ponds are destroyed that way.


----------

